# What would you stick on the jukebox?



## Tezzz (May 12, 2009)

One of the pubs I go to has a new fangled jukebox with an internet connection. It can play almost  anything found on Itunes

I wind the natives up by playing all sorts of different stuff and if you put a quid in the charity tin the barman will turn up the volume and for a fiver you get full volume

I usually put on some Slade first. Or Kate Bush. When Take me bak 'ome comes on the barman gets my drink ready as he knows I'm the only one who puts Slade on.

So what would you stick on the jukebox first? 

I need some inspiration so if I were to put a quid or a fiver in the charity tin what should I have turned up?

Something lively perhaps? A ballad? You decide.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

brightontez said:


> One of the pubs I go to has a new fangled jukebox with an internet connection. It can play almost  anything found on Itunes
> 
> I wind the natives up by playing all sorts of different stuff and if you put a quid in the charity tin the barman will turn up the volume and for a fiver you get full volume
> 
> ...





Oh what a difficult one....???.... so many songs to choose from.... well i'd probably start off with Green Day ..Boulevard of broken dreams... followed by some Ac/Dc....


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

great thread 

My music taste is rubbish according to my friends!

My top 5 that springs to mind would be!

1) Rick Astley - Never gonna give you up
2) Kenny Thomas - Thinking about your love
3) Nickelback - How you remind me
4) Alannis Morrissete - Hands clean
5) Don Henley - Boys of summer


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> great thread
> 
> My music taste is rubbish according to my friends!
> 
> ...



hey Nickelback are brilliant so your taste cant be all bad lol


----------



## Tezzz (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> great thread
> 
> My music taste is rubbish according to my friends!
> 
> ...



But are any worth turning up to wind the natives? Rick Astley is a possible contender but only worth a quid.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

my top 5 would be 

1/ everything but the girl/missing 
2/jennifer rush/power of love 
3/take that/relight my fire
4/the clash/rock the kasbah
5/melanie c/nothern star


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

One song guaranteed to make me go crazy with rage is Dexy Midnights Runners "Come on eileen"...how i hate that song!


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

I'd probably go for some Frank Zappa from 'Live in New York' - Titties and Beer is a good one, although quite a long track (maybe that would annoy the locals more!) Or something surreal, like Faust 'No Harm'


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe dear penis by Rodney Carrington??? that would annoy lots of people lol


----------



## sofaraway (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well i'd probably start off with Green Day ..Boulevard of broken dreams.





Bailey2001 said:


> great thread
> 
> 
> 3) Nickelback - How you remind me



Great songs! 

What about something by Bon Jovi- always good when turned up loud


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Great songs!
> 
> What about something by Bon Jovi- always good when turned up loud



Well of course.... always room on a playlist for sexy jon..... maybe it's my life...or livin on a prayer?


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 12, 2009)

I'd put Telstar and Alabtross on along with Knights in WHite satin and A whiter shade of pale to start off with, and if any one complains it has to be Sahdhup a ya face by Joe Dolce


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well of course.... always room on a playlist for sexy jon..... maybe it's my life...or livin on a prayer?




i am feeling the need to put on my faded denims and get my hair permed......


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i am feeling the need to put on my faded denims and get my hair permed......



Ooooo... dont get me started  im off to youtube to get my fix of jon........


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooooo... dont get me started  im off to youtube to get my fix of jon........



sigh..the good old days when you couldnt tell from behind whether or not he was a she or a she was a erm a he....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Lol.... i do prefer him with shorter hair though lol....men that look like women dont do it for me lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 12, 2009)

when i got to my loal and get the jukebox on it is always kings of leon revelry or sex on fire turned up to the max. they are classic tunes and deserve to be played loud. now to wind people up i do love to play there she goes by the laa's. a superb scouse band along with the farm who did groovy train. winds my mates up as i will end up singing my lungs out to either of them and none of them no the words.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 12, 2009)

oh and p.s jon bon jovis is a woman!!!!!! hehehehehehehe cant stand his so called music


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oh and p.s jon bon jovis is a woman!!!!!! hehehehehehehe cant stand his so called music



B*!T*RD!!!!!!!!! THATS A LIE


----------



## Freddie99 (May 12, 2009)

Ladies! Hand bags outside in the car park please!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

*slips on The Nolans "Im in the mood for dancing"


----------



## Freddie99 (May 12, 2009)

As for what I'd put on I'd choose some AC/DC, something like Rock 'N' Roll train from their new album or the legendary Back In Black...The Clash might have to go on too.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> As for what I'd put on I'd choose some AC/DC, something like Rock 'N' Roll train from their new album or the legendary Back In Black...The Clash might have to go on too.



yeah good choices Tom...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *slips on The Nolans "Im in the mood for dancing"



Oh my god.... you need taking away in a white coat my friend.....


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

1......Goodbye to love-Carpenters
2......American Pie-Don McLean
3......Knights in White Satin-Moody Blues
4......Deck of cards-????
5......Anything Classical


----------



## Tezzz (May 12, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> 1......Goodbye to love-Carpenters
> 2......American Pie-Don McLean
> 3......Knights in White Satin-Moody Blues
> 4......Deck of cards-????
> 5......Anything Classical



Sone me Dave, I've got your first four selections on vinyl. If I turn up the amplifiier (warming her up now for you) you may just be able to hear them if the wind is blowing your way!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

So ....Deck of cards, remind me!!!..........I can sing/say it


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> So ....Deck of cards, remind me!!!..........I can sing/say it



Wasn't that Max Bygraves?


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

As yes.................Max, I thought someone else done it as well


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

The Deck of Cards

The Deck of Cards is a recitative that was popularized in both the country and popular music fields, first during the late 1940s.

Though legendary country musician T. Texas Tyler was credited with writing this story, The Deck Of Cards is actually based in part on an excerpt from a piece of 19th Century British Literature called "The Soldier's Almanack, Bible And Prayer Book" [1]

This religious, touching tale of a young soldier arrested and charged with playing cards during a church service first became a hit in the U.S. in 1948.

Through the years, other artists recorded cover versions, including:

Tex Ritter (1948) 
Phil Harris (1948) 
Wink Martindale (1959) 
Max Bygraves (1973) 
Bill Anderson did a version in the early 90s. It became popular during the Persian Gulf War 
By far the most popular version of the song was recorded in 1959 by future game show host Wink Martindale, and was performed on The Ed Sullivan Show. Martindale's rendition went to #7 on the Billboard charts in the Fall of 1959.

Contents [hide]
1 Story 
2 Parodies 
3 See also 
4 External links 



[edit] Story
"The Cards" is set during World War II, where a group of Army soldiers, on a long hike during a campaign in southern Italy, had arrived and camped near a town named Cassino. While Scripture is being read, one boy who has only a deck of playing cards, pulls them out and spreads them in front of him. He is immediately spotted by a sergeant, who orders the soldier to put them away (thinking he's playing cards in church). The soldier is then arrested and taken before the Provost Marshal to be punished.

The Provost Marshal demands an explanation, to which the soldier explains the significance of each card:

Ace: The one true God
Deuce: The Old Testament and New Testament in the Bible
Trey/Three: The Holy Trinity; the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit/Ghost
Four: St. Matthew, St. Mark, St. Luke, and St. John, evangelists and authors of the four Gospels
Five: The two groups of five virgins who trimmed their lamps for a wedding. Five were wise (by saving enough oil) and were admitted, while the other five were foolish (did not have enough oil) and were shut out.
Six: God creates the Earth in six days.
Seven: God rests on the seventh day, now known as the Sabbath.
Eight: The eight righteous people whom God saved during the Great Flood: Noah, his wife, their three sons, and their wives.
Nine: Of the ten lepers whom Jesus cleansed, nine of them didn't even thank him.
Ten: The Ten Commandments God handed down to Moses.
King: Jesus Christ, King of Kings and Lord of Lords, or alternatively, God the Father.
Queen: Blessed Virgin Mary, the Mother of Jesus and Queen of Heaven.
Jack or Knaves: Satan or the Devil
365 Spots: Days in a year
**NOTE - basic deck actually contains 364, + 1 for a Joker, (even though most decks of cards will contain 2 jokers)
52 Cards: Number of weeks in a year
Thirteen Tricks: Number of weeks in a quarter
Four Suits: Approximate number of weeks in a month (can also mean the four seasons but this is not included in the song)
Twelve Face Cards: Number of months in a year



He then ends his story by saying that "my deck of cards serves me as a Bible, an almanac and a prayer book." The narrator then closes the story by stating that "this story is true," either by claiming either he is the soldier in question or that he knows him.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh my god.... you need taking away in a white coat my friend.....



funny you should say that, thats what my doctor keeps telling me


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

I probably remember the Bygraves version, as it was my era and he was on telly a lot in the early '70s.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I probably remember the Bygraves version, as it was my era and he was on telly a lot in the early '70s.



i can say with some cred, that i only know two songs by this fella, being
"You need hands", and "Im a pink tooth brush"

although to be fair, birds have proved that to some extent, you dont need hands, just a strong beak to build things........


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i can say with some cred, that i only know two songs by this fella, being
> "You need hands", and "Im a pink tooth brush"
> 
> although to be fair, birds have proved that to some extent, you dont need hands, just a strong beak to build things........



You lost your cred when you mentioned the Nolans...!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You lost your cred when you mentioned the Nolans...!



damn! and i think i just got away with the rick astley comment too!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> damn! and i think i just got away with the rick astley comment too!



Sorry... two strikes and the cred goes im affraid lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sorry... two strikes and the cred goes im affraid lol



*gets out Shakin Stevens Greatest Hits from his hmv carrier bag


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *gets out Shakin Stevens Greatest Hits from his hmv carrier bag



Lol..... if only you were joking....ha ha


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol..... if only you were joking....ha ha



Oh Julie and This Ole House are modern day rock n roll classic i will have you know! I am currently looking around the house for my old pair of Beetlecrushers!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Oh Julie and This Ole House are modern day rock n roll classic i will have you know! I am currently looking around the house for my old pair of Beetlecrushers!



Oh my god... kill me now lol .... you need a serious music overhaul....

surely no one can seriously like that... ha ha ... oh well live and let live so they say.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh my god... kill me now lol .... you need a serious music overhaul....
> 
> surely no one can seriously like that... ha ha ... oh well live and let live so they say.



What you trying to say like? ive got loads of good stuff on my cassettes..here..

*digs through them

Brother beyond, Sonia, Alvin Stardust, Milli Vanilli....the list goes on.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> What you trying to say like? ive got loads of good stuff on my cassettes..here..
> 
> *digs through them
> 
> Brother beyond, Sonia, Alvin Stardust, Milli Vanilli....the list goes on.



ha ha ..... you are obviously a comedian....lol.. i havent heard of any of those.   I think you should consider a youtube account ... and download some real music lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ..... you are obviously a comedian....lol.. i havent heard of any of those.   I think you should consider a youtube account ... and download some real music lol



i have a youtube account actually lady jayne!........what is one considering real music then? some african tribal stuff? nose pipe blowing chants of peru?????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i have a youtube account actually lady jayne!........what is one considering real music then? some african tribal stuff? nose pipe blowing chants of peru?????



Oh ok i will let you off then  

Well " real music " covers quite an eclectic mix.... anything from Green Day... to some of the stuff in the charts... oh and of course the odd bit of bon jovi,


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok i will let you off then
> 
> Well " real music " covers quite an eclectic mix.... anything from Green Day... to some of the stuff in the charts... oh and of course the odd bit of bon jovi,



Not forgetting Carly Simon....Freddie Garrity....Roberta Flack


----------



## Tezzz (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Oh Julie and This Ole House are modern day rock n roll classic i will have you know! I am currently looking around the house for my old pair of Beetlecrushers!



<From the  tongue in cheek department>
Now that your diabetic you can't put lard in your hair so no quiff!!


----------



## katie (May 12, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> 4) Alannis Morrissete - Hands clean



good tune!

This christmas I went for a meal at our local pub and they had Rage Against the Machine - Killing In the Name of on the jukebox, so naturally me and my brother thought it would be great to play. "F*** you, I won't do what you tell me!" was playing repeatedly whilst people were enjoying a pint - oops 

I usually put on Bjork if they have it, and then some more mainstream stuff to keep everyone happy


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

ahhhh rage


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

brightontez said:


> <From the  tongue in cheek department>
> Now that your diabetic you can't put lard in your hair so no quiff!!




eheh  too funny!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

It should be ... Now that you are diabetic you need to get some decent music in your collection  lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> It should be ... Now that you are diabetic you need to get some decent music in your collection  lol



ahh well, if im 7.2, maybe i could go down to 6.9 at next proper test...then what would ya call me? ok im clutching at straws!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ahh well, if im 7.2, maybe i could go down to 6.9 at next proper test...then what would ya call me? ok im clutching at straws!!!!!!!



Ha ha clutch away sweetie ....... still not an excuse for poor taste in music lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha clutch away sweetie ....... still not an excuse for poor taste in music lol



lol its possible with i keep off the choc chocs and on the treadmill!

i will have you know, i have an eclip..eclept....i have a varied taste in music.

i like all the new brit bands like brotherhood of man, black lace and showwaddy waddy.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

now i would have to say my taste in music stops at the early 80's lol

besides a couple of real classics from the earlier years


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> lol its possible with i keep off the choc chocs and on the treadmill!
> 
> i will have you know, i have an eclip..eclept....i have a varied taste in music.
> 
> i like all the new brit bands like brotherhood of man, black lace and showwaddy waddy.



Ha ha.... go and have a lie down sweetie..... it's all been too much hasn't it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> now i would have to say my taste in music stops at the early 80's lol
> 
> besides a couple of real classics from the earlier years



you like kings of leon though mike so that more than makes up for the rest lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha.... go and have a lie down sweetie..... it's all been too much hasn't it




you will be telling me that im sad for seeing The Lighthouse family at sheff arena next....!

"and we could be liftedddddd, liftedddddd, lifteeddddddddd......."


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> you will be telling me that im sad for seeing The Lighthouse family at sheff arena next....!
> 
> "and we could be liftedddddd, liftedddddd, lifteeddddddddd......."



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> you will be telling me that im sad for seeing The Lighthouse family at sheff arena next....!
> 
> "and we could be liftedddddd, liftedddddd, lifteeddddddddd......."



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

i suppose i will have to say something nice..... this is supposed to be diabetes support!!!!..... ummmmm......*thinking*..........well you do like nickelback so you are not beyond redemption


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



well said mike ...... lol


is this bully a diabetic day?....... lol.... only joking


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well said mike ...... lol
> 
> 
> is this bully a diabetic day?....... lol.... only joking




I feel shocked and hurt by this abuse, you leave me no alternative but to have several pints of full fat coke...ill do it by god, ill do it.!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> I feel shocked and hurt by this abuse, you leave me no alternative but to have several pints of full fat coke...ill do it by god, ill do it.!



Lol.... dont do it!!!!! its not worth it !!!!!!..........


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol.... dont do it!!!!! its not worth it !!!!!!..........




ohh im all dizzy now, help me...

going back on the thread, are we suggesting songs that will upset people or songs we like?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ohh im all dizzy now, help me...
> 
> going back on the thread, are we suggesting songs that will upset people or songs we like?



Ummm you got me there  i think its ones that would upset people but ive just been doing ones i like  Hey just checked out your other thread... your music taste is not as bad as first thought 
you should come over to the dark side....{ the larking around thread } thats where we all hide.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummm you got me there  i think its ines that would upset people but ive just been doing ones i like  Hey just checked out your other thread... your music taste is not as bad as first thought
> you should come over to the dark side....{ the larking around thread } thats where we all hide.



lol good to see the recruitment drive is still on going addict hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol good to see the recruitment drive is still on going addict hehehehehe



of course mike..... we need fresh victims...Whhahahah


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> of course mike..... we need fresh victims...Whhahahah



lol you meen you and steffi do!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehhe joke


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ohh im all dizzy now, help me...
> 
> going back on the thread, are we suggesting songs that will upset people or songs we like?



I thought it was songs we like, but that would upset other people, especially if turned up loud.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I thought it was songs we like, but that would upset other people, especially if turned up loud.



Yeah i think you are right Northener


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

lol yeah it is ment to be, but heck we all love to go off on a tangent!!!!!!

now for the ones to really annoy people anything by queens of the stoneage is bound to get them all in a tiz


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol you meen you and steffi do!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehhe joke



I dont know what you mean .... i only have eyes for one person


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont know what you mean .... i only have eyes for one person



lol and who would that be then?????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol and who would that be then?????



Not telling :.... its a secret. lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not telling :.... its a secret. lol



lol  id guess but i dont wanna!!!! hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

you hiding from me and mike then bailley?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha he seems to be.

well im offski's. more darn paperwork to get done lol.

laters all


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

1) Girlfriend in a coma (smiths)
2) Tiger feet (mud) - has a hiliarious story about mud.
3) Final countdown (ermmm by..someone...Europe)
4) Mercy (Duffy...just how many times did i hear that on x factor?)
5) Anything by duffy


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha he seems to be.
> 
> well im offski's. more darn paperwork to get done lol.
> 
> laters all



bye mike catch you later


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> you hiding from me and mike then bailley?




hiding? moi? mais oui mon petit 

dark side? where is this place?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> hiding? moi? mais oui mon petit
> 
> dark side? where is this place?



The dark side is the larking around thread...... we all go on there to chat and one line with eachother so that we dont take over all the other threads.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> The dark side is the larking around thread...... we all go on there to chat and one line with eachother so that we dont take over all the other threads.




i shall search for this and take myself off here, i am spamming i fear....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i shall search for this and take myself off here, i am spamming i fear....



he he he see you on the dark side then


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 28, 2012)

brightontez said:


> One of the pubs I go to has a new fangled jukebox with an internet connection. It can play almost  anything found on Itunes



What's to stop anyone putting on Amarok by Mike Oldfield?  The entire album is one long track -- over 65 minutes long. 



Bailey2001 said:


> 1) Rick Astley - Never gonna give you up



Now that is eeeevil -- rickrolling an entire pub. 



DiabeticDave said:


> 2......American Pie-Don McLean



The full six-verse version, I take it.



DiabeticDave said:


> 3......Knights in White Satin-Moody Blues



Er, you mean "_Nights _in White Satin" -- the album from which it comes is a concept album about a day (a Tuesday, according to one track) and the various tracks are thus about different times of day.

Me, I'd probably put on some Yes (I'm listening to "Starship Trooper" as I type) or the Manfred Mann's Earth Band cover of "Blinded by the Light" (the full album version).


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> What's to stop anyone putting on Amarok by Mike Oldfield?  The entire album is one long track -- over 65 minutes long. ...


ditto, Voyage 34 by Porcupine Tree is a similar length.

Personally I'd subject them to and hour or two of Queen - but that's just me


----------



## AJLang (Apr 28, 2012)

My friend who once a week is an eclectic DJ on a local radio station hates playing Abba - he only did it once when I promised money for charity.  I would therefore suggest Dancing Queen - and I'm proud to admit that I have every single Abba song


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Apr 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'd probably go for some Frank Zappa from 'Live in New York' - Titties and Beer is a good one, although quite a long track (maybe that would annoy the locals more!) Or something surreal, like Faust 'No Harm'



Agree with the Zappa choice. I would also choose "Willie the Pimp" by the same man.
Kelly.
I'd also have to have some Rory Gallagher, Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Steve Winwood, Gerry Rafferty, Toots and the Maytals, Fleetwood Mac, Dire Straits, Kings of Leon, Dixie Chicks, Billy Bragg, James Taylor, Del Amitri, Paul Weller, George Harrison, David Gray, Paulo Nutini, Rush, Neil Young, Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, Yes, Genesis, ZZ Top.........................blimey, this is going to cost me a fortune!!
Kelly.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad all over by the Dave Clark Five
Come on feel the Noise by Slade

I really like things like The Anvil Chorus but don't think it is found on any juke box.


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok... So I'd go for an odd mix... thats me all over thought!
1. Barbie girl by Aqua (needs no explanation!)
2. Killing in the name by Rage Against the Machine (Coz its loud, an I like it!)
3. Ill Manors by Plan B (same as above)
4. Something by Tenacious D (very rude lyrics that I would sing along with!)
5. Heads High by Mr. Vegas (such a funny song... don't even know why it just makes me laugh!)

So that's my choice..... Bizarre as they are I do love all of the above tunes.
Any chance you could play a few of our track lists Bailey? Then report back on which was most annoying for the natives?!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2012)

I just noticed that this thread is a few years old!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2012)

First song would be Total Eclipse of the Heart by Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes me too! Oops...!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 28, 2012)

J.Y.Kelly said:


> ... Fleetwood Mac, ...



Judging by your other choices, I trust you mean the real Fleetwood Mac (the Peter Green version), not any other band by that name.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 28, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I just noticed that this thread is a few years old!



Oh, come on, it's only three years old!  On the EmailDiscussions forum, I've seen undead threads revived after nearly 8 years.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 28, 2012)

brightontez said:


> So what would you stick on the jukebox first?
> e.



a notice saying "Out of Order"


----------



## RachelT (Apr 28, 2012)

Insulin Addict, i salute your taste in music!

Anyway, for enjoyment and annoyance value i'd go for Pink Floyd, as many parts of Shine On You Crazy Diamond as can be found!

Teenage Dirtbag by Weetus would also be a candidate. Or Travis covering "Hit Me Baby One More Time" that's awesome coz they can't reach the top notes.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 28, 2012)

I wish I still had the jukebox....  (Proper one that played 45s)

I'd stick on some Slade.... The Bangin' Man... (A1) or Don't Blame Me (D6) 

Or...

Pop Muzik by M (C1) or Tiger Feet  by Mud (C5).... the list goes on...

Anyone got four grand to buy me another one...?


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Apr 28, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Judging by your other choices, I trust you mean the real Fleetwood Mac (the Peter Green version), not any other band by that name.



Peter Green, now there's man who can play with FEELING. 
Actually, I like both versions of the Mac. "Need Your Love So Bad" is one of my all-time favourite records, and so is "Man of the World". I have the full 5 minute version of "Need Your Love So Bad", that wonderful solo goes on and on! I also love Stevie Nicks' and Christine McVie's voices and their songwriting. As a guitar and bass player myself, I lean towards guitar driven music.
Peter Green by the way lives in (or should that be on?) Canvey Island now.
I often walk my dog along the beach there when I visit my mum, but I've never bumped into him. 
Kelly.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 29, 2012)

But if it's that you merely wish to severely annoy people of all ages, colours, creeds and inclinations, surely it has to be Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep and the Birdy Song, with Y Viva Espana thrown in for good measure, garnished with Grandad, Grandad - We Love You - on a continuous loop?


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Apr 29, 2012)

trophywench said:


> But if it's that you merely wish to severely annoy people of all ages, colours, creeds and inclinations, surely it has to be Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep and the Birdy Song, with Y Viva Espana thrown in for good measure, garnished with Grandad, Grandad - We Love You - on a continuous loop?



Sooooooo true! I'd open a vein on my wrist.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2012)

"Always The Sun" STRANGLERS, Tom petty "American girl"  Any punk stuff Xray Spex "Germfree Adollecent" lead singer polly styreen !    Good thread ,


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

Plain and simple me , anything by the jam or eagles


----------



## trophywench (Apr 29, 2012)

You could do it in a pub where you didn't like the people or the landlord though.  Then leave and go somewhere else they were playing something better.  You would have plenty of choice, on the basis that virtually anything is better !


----------



## trophywench (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll add to that actually as just had another thought.  If it was your favourite pub and you couldn't get a table or to the bar to get served ......


----------



## cakemaker (Apr 30, 2012)

brightontez said:


> One of the pubs I go to has a new fangled jukebox with an internet connection. It can play almost  anything found on Itunes
> 
> I wind the natives up by playing all sorts of different stuff and if you put a quid in the charity tin the barman will turn up the volume and for a fiver you get full volume
> 
> ...





There can only be one type of music for a jukebox....... Rock and Roll

Chuck Berry....... Johnny be Good
Buddy Holly.... Peggy Sue
Eddy Cochrane........ Summertime Blues
Dion .... The Wanderer
The Tornados ........ Telstar (as someone mentioned earlier)


Bo Diddly...... There's a man who can play a guitar. Those riffs are copied over and again.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 30, 2012)

"I've got a new combine harvester" by The Wurzles.

Mind you, you'd have to pay the barman a lot to compensate him for loss of business?

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 30, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> a notice saying "Out of Order"



I like!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 30, 2012)

Roberta Flack, The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face
Duke Ellington, Mood Indigo,
Moody Blues, Nights In White Satin,
The Doors, Light My Fire,
Santana, Black Magic Woman,
Gary Hoey, Desire,
Muddy Waters, Got my Mojo Workin,
Louis Armstrong, I Get Ideas


----------



## robert@fm (May 14, 2014)

John Cage's _4'33"_ — especially if somebody did an extended half-hour version.


----------



## Maryanne29 (May 14, 2014)

With a little help from my friends - Joe Cocker
Born to run - Bruce Springsteen
Red red wine - UB40
Letter from America - Proclaimers
Brown sugar - Rolling Stones


----------



## HOBIE (May 15, 2014)

Good job we are all different   Some good tracks.


----------



## AlisonM (May 16, 2014)

Gone classical today and just had Canario by Johann Kapsberger on the radio. So pretty.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 24, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Gone classical today and just had Canario by Johann Kapsberger on the radio. So pretty.



I'm surprised I didn't reply to this post two years ago.  Is that the Canario that was covered by Emerson Lake & Palmer?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I'm surprised I didn't reply to this post two years ago.  Is that the Canario that was covered by Emerson Lake & Palmer?


No, they 'covered' Gaspar Sanz' piece.


----------

